
The Daikon invariant detector - vmorgulis
http://plse.cs.washington.edu/daikon/
======
vmorgulis
GitHub:
[https://github.com/codespecs/daikon](https://github.com/codespecs/daikon)

Interesting paper of another tool:
[https://github.com/codespecs/fjalar/blob/master/valgrind/fja...](https://github.com/codespecs/fjalar/blob/master/valgrind/fjalar/docs/fjalar-
www/dyncomp_csw2005.pdf)

